# End of Season Inuries



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Grade 2 ankle sprain ended my season. Tried riding 6 weeks after the injury (last Thursday) and had pain in the ankle which caused a lack of confidence. I went bowling last night which hurt and my ankle is sore today.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

acromioclavicular (sp?) sprain right shoulder


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Taco'ed a rail onto my right side about two weeks ago. Pretty sore for about a week. Went riding the next weekend and went over the nose (kinda cartwheeled) after going into some deep stuff and re-injured the same side again. I can't tell if its a broken rib, bruised rib a muscle strain. Wearing an icy-hot patch now, sucking down NSAIDS.

Otherwise, not a bad result. Last year I came out with a weird knee and a concussion. 

On to mountain biking...


----------



## rafavilardo (Feb 21, 2014)

I crashed my back when was jumping between moguls. Can barely walk but nothing broken


----------



## Aplanis (Jul 21, 2014)

Broke my wrist at PCMR. Definitely getting wrist guards for next year.


----------

